# Frage zum Tutorial [Linux] Apache mit mysql und php einrichten



## venom (5. Juni 2003)

Moin, hab grade dieses Tutorial (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7822.html) abgearbeitet, aber es hackt an einer Stelle, und zwar:



> linux:/usr/src/php-4.1.1 # ./configure --with-apache=../apache_1.3.22
> --with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql
> --enable-sysvshm=yes
> --enable-sysvsem=yes
> ...



Ich habe das rpm-Packet von mysql installiert, da dass wesentlich einfacher und schneller geht, jetzt bekomm ich immer die Fehlermeldung: 





> configure: error: Cannot find header files under "das Verzeichniss das ich angegeben hatte"



Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich die gesuchten Files finde?
Das was "which mysql" ausspuckt ist nicht das richtige...

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!

MfG venom


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Juni 2003)

Du solltest irgendwo die Header-Files (meist im include - Directory) und die Library's (im lib - Directory) haben. Diese werden meistens nur in den Source-Distributionen mitgeliefert, sprich auch in der Source-RPM.

Das Tutorial war dafür ausgelegt die Sources zu benutzen, auch wenn RPM einfacher geht.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juni 2003)

locate mysql.h

das ist ein Header file. 
In dem Verzeichnis in dem das steckt da sind auch die header


----------

